# Space opera novel now only 99 cents!



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to tell you all about my newest release, A Galaxy At War. It's a sci-fi/space opera novel, and it's available for $0.99 on Kindle and Smashwords.

Captain Ryann Germayne, son of the legendary Jaxson "Hot Shot" Germayne, has been living up to his late father's reputation. He is the best pilot the Galaxy of Free Systems "GFS" has. His equally talented first mate gunner, Joslyne, happens to also be his wife. They feel secure in the knowledge that should the end come during battle, they would perish together.

Some believe that the GFS has grown too large, too bureaucratic for the regular person across the galaxy. This small group of rebels is slowly, but steadily, growing in numbers. Brit Hyram, the overall head of the Rebellion, is the public face of the secessionist movement. Though idealistic, neither he, nor any other within the Rebellion, has any real understanding of military tactics. The simulators used to train new recruits are woefully outdated. Therefore, the GFS pilots have little trouble winning the skirmishes on land or in space. But then the Rebellion suddenly has a blast cannon on their side.

President Greensteen and Admiral Zephyr send Ryann to lead a strike team on a ground assault to destroy the cannon. Ryann has extra orders to secretly assassinate a certain individual while there. Having to kill someone face-to-face and in cold blood does not sit well with Ryann. So when he is later asked to assassinate another, Ryann and Joslyne defect.

The Rebel Secessionist Movement is thrilled to have the best GFS pilot and gunner team join their cause. The new duo will have to earn the trust of Hyram and the other leaders, but they are put to work immediately. Joslyne's expertise is used to update simulators for target practice and the like. Ryann begins teaching military maneuvers to the pilots and updating the equipment on all the ships.

Joslyne still has doubts about what they are doing. As Ryann rises in rank and power at lightning speed, he begins to change. Even personally executing former friends and comrades no longer seems to bother Ryann. Joslyne soon wonders to what lengths her husband would go, how low he would sink, and how cold blooded he would become for his new beliefs. And can she continue to stand beside the man he is morphing into?

http://www.amazon.com/A-Galaxy-At-War-ebook/dp/B003B66AQI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah--see you found Kindleboards John. I just recently joined--everyone is very friendly here.
Your books sound great!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I did, I did. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This is just one of several great novels I've written. If you like solid action and space adventuring (read: blowing stuff up), you'll like this book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John,

Friendly reminder: We ask that you not bump your book thread more often than once per week.

Thanks,

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep. I put them in different threads for a reason.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're a fan of Star Wars, Star Trek or ... heh.... Spaceballs, you'll enjoy this novel.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Trying to put up a pic of this so you guys can see the fantastic cover my designer made, but it doesn't like me. 

If you enjoy Star Wars or Star Trek, it's the book for you!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought your book, John for my TBR cache and tagged your Amazon page.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Ed, I hope you enjoy it, sir. Let me know when you read it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So I've been slacking... I didn't post my free chapters this week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This week's free look at A GALAXY AT WAR is here:

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-22-and-23/

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Beat the rain and pick up A GALAXY AT WAR, a great space tale.

If fact, I'll give you this week's free chapters (like I did last week).

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-24-and-25/

If you've read GAW, how about posting a review? Reviews help!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Posted this week's free chapters yesterday... and here they are, for your reading pleasure.

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/06/17/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-26-and-27/

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This may be the last weekend that A GALAXY AT WAR is priced at $1.99 (I haven't decided whether or not to raise the price), so it would be a great opportunity to pick up my space opera novel at this price.

I am also holding a contest: every sale of my books from now until 5 p.m. on Sunday, July 4, 2010 will enter the buyer into a drawing for a $25 Amazon gift card. Simply e-mail me your Amazon receipt to [email protected] to be entered into the drawing.

http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/20908.html

Hope you'll consider this!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-30-and-31/

Just this week's installment...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I received a great review from Kindleboards' member Robert Duperre earlier this week, which stated "I don't know what I just read, but I think it may be brilliant." That book, of course, is A GALAXY AT WAR.

Here is this week's installment.

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-34-and-35/


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't want TURNING BACK THE CLOCK to have all the fun... so here's this week's plea and FREE chapters!

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/07/23/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-36-and-37/


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Two copies of Galaxy away from 50. I think we're going to hit that today.

Here's today's free chapters... only a few more of these to go.

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/07/30/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-38-and-39/


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This week's installment....

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-40-and-41/

It's $2.99 in the US Kindle Store and £2.21 in the UK Kindle Store.

Here's the UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Galaxy-At-War/dp/B003B66AQI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281100249&sr=1-4


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This week's installment... only two more after this!

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/08/13/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-42-and-43/


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A tear is coming to my eye... only one more of these links to post after this week.... I need a hanky.

http://johnfitchv.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/a-galaxy-at-war-chs-44-and-45/


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Kindle Nation Daily had Galaxy as its sponsor yesterday.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Kindle Nation Daily had Galaxy as its sponsor yesterday.


I hope the book does well! I love the image on the cover.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, Daniel. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

"A terrific science fiction tale that begins in the fighter cockpit and later takes on the flavor of high military leadership with some power hungry sycophants."

Makes me want to write another book like this.

And this one is at a special price for those who haven't picked it up yet. Great entertainment value, too.


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds interesting... I'm going to download the sample right now... thanks for posting!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope you enjoy the sample, S.L.! 

And that goes for anyone else. Friend of mine asked me for a sequel. Thinking about it....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I received a nice review of this book a couple of weeks ago: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2MDICR3CXHL6P/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B003B66AQI&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I've taken a buck off the list price on A Galaxy At War over at Smashwords. Use coupon code LX77Y and the book is $1.99. This offer is good until January 3, 2011.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10722

Enjoy!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone! I hope you'll take a chance on my space opera novel on your new Kindle.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I've dropped A Galaxy At War's price even further: It's now 99 cents. It's a fantastic price for a fantastic book with six four-star reader reviews and a five-star reader review.

And of course, the first few chapters are free on your Kindle.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Downloaded and looking forward to reading.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, Stuart! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just a little snippet....

The smell of coolant assaulted the nostrils of the two people who operated The Tub, as they sprinted in from their shared room not far from the hangar. The acidic scent woke them up more than the klaxons did; it was slightly after twenty-six hundred hours, two hours shy of a full day, and they had only fallen asleep some three standard hours beforehand.

“Of all the quadrants in the known galaxy, those pesky Rebels had to attack this one,” Ryann Germayne said under his breath as he slid into the pilot’s seat, adjusting the straps to secure him while in space. He looked over to his gunner, Joslyne Destin-Germayne, who was also his wife. She looked like she hardly had slept, but she was alert to what was to come.

“Are you ready, flyboy?”

“You shoot; I’ll handle the flying and the wisecracks.”

“You can’t do two things at the same time, sweetheart. Just take care of the flying.”

Ryann grinned at his wife’s barb as he lit the engines. The sounds of engines starting echoed throughout the hangar, matching the sound of his heartbeat pounding against his breastbone. 

“All GFS fighters sound off at the ready,” the flight control captain said over Ryann’s headset.

“Green Leader, lit and lofty” he replied, before the call signs of his fellow pilots rattled off one by one. Ryann waited until he heard the final pilot indicate he was ready, before command gave the take-off order.

“All GFS fighters, you have a go for flight. Enemy fighters are poised for attack. This is not a drill. You may engage and defend. Zeta Base out.”

“Green Lead acknowledged. Here we go,” Ryann said, easing the throttle up to lift the two-man tub from its berth, sending it through the portal that led to space. The others followed, taking up flanking positions to Ryann and Joslyne’s right and left sides. 

The darkness of space enveloped them quickly. There was not much time to think on it, as the Rebel pilots swarmed the defenders, their blasters firing away once they came into range. Two GFS ships turned to slag before they could even fire up a response.

“Take evasive action!” Ryann said calmly as he sent the ship into a spin, avoiding a collision with his own wing mate. “Fire when you get a lock on a bandit.”

“That’s what I’m trying to do,” was Joslyne’s sarcastic reply. “I can’t shoot when you have me spinning around in this thing.”

“You’d rather steer while I shoot?”

“You couldn’t hit the port side of a space cruiser.”

Ryann ignored the jab and righted the ship, pushing the engines. Joslyne’s trigger finger erupted, photonic energy spewing from the double turrets on either side of the bubble that contained The Tub’s bridge. Four bolts of green light emerged, all hitting the oncoming Rebel fighter, turning it into particles.

Ryann turned to starboard, only to see a flash of green light stream across his field of vision.

“What the hell was that?” he screamed.

“Those would be photon projectiles, sir,” Joslyne said. Ryann turned and saw her grin mischievously at him. Even under the heaviest duress, she was a calming influence on her husband — though she did it with a touch of sarcasm that made him want to burst out laughing, despite the dangerous situation. “Should I wait for your order to fire or do you mind if I save us?”

Ryann caught the little wink she added to the end of her quip before he sharply nodded. Joslyne was firing even before he gave the order, her thumbs depressing the double trigger in front of her so fast that she not only took out the first bandit, but the second one, as well. The next set of photons breezed through the explosion, missing the metal flotsam by inches, only to pass through and crack the vacuum shield of the fighter behind it.

“Nice shooting, Green Lead,” Ryann said to Joslyne.

“That’s why I get the big vouchers.”

The vacuum around the space base was teeming with photonic energy streaming from ship to ship, the explosions of on-target shots ripping through ships and bodies. Ryann could hear the sounds of his comrades dying near him through his headset, but the Rebels were losing more pilots than the GFS: He noted they did not fly in tandem like the GFS pilots were, and there was no fluidity to their attack. It was if they only wanted to cause chaos for the defenders, using no set plan, using no wing mates to keep the GFS off their tails.

Ryann’s thoughts were distracted as an enemy bolt slapped harmlessly off the rear side of The Tub. Had it hit dead on, The Tub would have been slag.

“Are our shields up? That was too close,” Ryann exclaimed.

“Yes they are,” Joslyne replied without turning her head; she kept the trigger going, blasting another Rebel out of space. Ryann flew The Tub right through the empty space once occupied by the Rebel ship. “Would you like them up higher?” Another smirk came too easily to Ryann’s face.

Ryann spun the ship hard to port as a Rebel ship had a lock on them. Thanking the maker for inertial dampeners, he was able to shake the Rebel off for a fraction of a second. It was only a fraction, though; the warning light on the panel in front of them blinked red, signaling that the bogey had them in its crosshairs once again.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm snowed in, so I'll guess I'll read....


----------



## Leigh Reynolds (Mar 2, 2011)

Always interested in taking a look at this sort of thing for obvious reasons, so thanks for the excerpt.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for trying it... hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Still 99 cents. May stay 99 cents.


----------

